# SWT Tutorial -- Gibts tatsächlich so wenige?



## oliver1974 (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich porte gerade eine Beispielapplikation zu Übungszwecken von Swing nach SWT... was mir
dabei auffällt..: Mir kommt die Dokumentation von SWT total desolat vor.

Genauer gesagt, es gibt irgendwie keine wirkliche, strukturierte Einführung...

Die auf

http://peschmae.kilu.de/documentation/swt/

kenn ich auch, aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass eine Maturaarbeit (so schön diese auch ist)
zur Zeit den Gipfel darstellt, was man so als SWT-Tutorial bekommt?

Gegoogelt hatte ich schon.. klar. Mit sehr dünnen Ergebnissen.

Print-Sachen (altmodisch: "Bücher") gibt es einige... Kann das sein, dass
das zur Zeit die einzige Möglichkeit ist was brauchbares zu bekommen?

Dank im voraus!


----------



## mikachu (19. Sep 2007)

www.eclipse.org/swt/

könnte vll auch helfen.


----------



## oliver1974 (19. Sep 2007)

Okay, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen... aber

www.eclipse.org/swt

habe ich, selbstverständlich, auch gechecked... fand ich aber nicht so prickelnd.

Das Bespiel-Projekt für Eclipse (besser, Beispiel-Sammlung) scheint
gerade nicht downloadbar zu sein, das macht es nicht gerade besser.

Ich finde das bisher seltsam... So ein bekanntes Projekt und nicht wirklich
mal eine strukturierte Einführung, nur hier und da Fragmente?

IBM hatte doch immer so "Developer Works" Seiten... da verbargen sich 
doch auch immer Schätze..... Insbesondere da ja die ganze SWT
Geschichte von IBM kommt... Vielleicht sollte ich da mal gucken, allerdings
seltsam dass eine Suchmaschine nix findet .. wenn denn da was ist..


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2007)

SWT ist weder sonderlich verbreitet, noch sonderlich toll. Die verfügbare Doku ist dementsprechend deutlich weniger als man von Swing gewohnt ist.


----------



## byte (19. Sep 2007)

Problem bei SWT ist auch, dass sich über die verschiedenen Versionen so viel geändert hat, dass Du viele ältere Tutorials vergessen kannst, weil es längst andere/bessere Lösungswege gibt. Sicherlich mit ein Grund, warum es so wenig Dokumentation darüber gibt. Denn wer hat schon Lust, solche Dokumente ständig von Grund auf zu überarbeiten.

Ich hab mir damals ein paar grundlegende Tutorials angeguckt. Die waren zwar auch schon teilweise veraltet, aber für einen ersten Überblick hats gereicht. Den Rest habe ich mir dann selbstständig über die API Doc erarbeitet. Häufig haben mir auch die Code Snippets von http://www.java2s.com/ geholfen.


----------



## oliver1974 (24. Sep 2007)

Nun gut, im Prinzip helfen die Code-Snippets schon mal weiter, auch die von SWT selber die man da auf
der Widget Übersichtsseite findet.

Trotzdem.. ich werde mir wohl noch mal ein Buch hinlegen müssen, irgendwie fehlt mir da noch so
ein fundamentales Werk.... 

Hat da jemand Tipps?

Was ich z.B. vermisse, ist mal ein Absatz zum Thema implementierung des Action Handlers oder
wie man das unter SWT nennen will... die donnern in den Snippets die Handler so krude
einfach per anonyme Klassen rein.... kann man natürlich machen, aber ich bin der Meinung
unter SWING gabs mehr als eine Möglichkeit, das geschickter zu machen..... Und da würde
mich schon interessieren, ob das nicht auch unter SWT geschickter geht.


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2007)

JFace IActions.


----------



## oliver1974 (24. Sep 2007)

Hmm, also über JFace.. das hab ich mir fast schon gedacht... Nicht mit "puren" SWT also.

Okay, danke soweit.. denke, werde mir demnächst mal Literatur gönnen.


----------



## byte (24. Sep 2007)

oliver1974 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm, also über JFace.. das hab ich mir fast schon gedacht... Nicht mit "puren" SWT also.
> 
> Okay, danke soweit.. denke, werde mir demnächst mal Literatur gönnen.



Was ist für Dich pures SWT? Die JFace liegen zwar in einem eigenen Jar, sind aber in die SWT Javadoc eingebunden. Wenn Du also lediglich Klassen aus der SWT.jar nutzen willst, wird das Entwickeln sehr mühsehlig.


----------



## oliver1974 (25. Sep 2007)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist für Dich pures SWT? Die JFace liegen zwar in einem eigenen Jar, sind aber in die SWT Javadoc eingebunden. Wenn Du also lediglich Klassen aus der SWT.jar nutzen willst, wird das Entwickeln sehr mühsehlig.



In der Tat.. bisher habe ich immer nur die Sachen aus der SWT.jar benutzt.. als ich damals (ist schon etwas her)
die erste Anwendung mit SWT entwickelt habe, erwähnte keines der Tutorials JFace.... Das Ding muss ich mir erst mal ansehen.

Ich verstehe das also richtig, dass man das heute mehr so als "Einheit" sieht.. also SWT/JFace.

Wie gesagt, ich werde mal sehen, ob ich da ordentliche Literatur kriege.. leider sind das alles Bücher, für die man schon was auf den Tisch legen muss... ist immer etwas grenzwertig für solche Themen die mit einem derartigen Tempo veralten Geld auszugeben..  :roll:


----------



## byte (25. Sep 2007)

Naja, normalerweise arbeitest Du ja mit der SWT API:

http://help.eclipse.org/help31/nftopic/org.eclipse.platform.doc.isv/reference/api/index.html

Und die beinhaltet halt nicht nur Klassen aus der SWT.jar sondern noch diversen anderen, die man sich zur Not aus dem Eclipse Plugin-Verzeichnis zusammensuchen muss.


----------

